# 1976 2002 leaking oil on to clutch after new seal



## PRIOMLEE (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi, I just finished rebuilding my engine and I noticed oil leaking out of bottom of bellhousing, so I pulled the tranny and found the clutch disk soaked with oil, I think it was engine oil so I removed clutch and flywheel. I did not see the paper gasket between the main seal holder and block so I replaced the gasket, main seal and used sealant when I put it back together. I replaced the clutch disk and cleaned up any oil. after replaceing the tranny and hooking everything up I started it up and took it around the block and when I got back, much to my disapointment it was leaking just as it was before. My question is... where can it be leaking from ?, the head gasket is dry, the distributor is not leaking, I do not think the transmission is leaking out of the shaft but after driving less than 1 1/4 mile it was dripping about every 5 seconds. I am not looking forward to another tranny removal if I don't have to. If anyone has any ideas why and where it is leaking from PLEASE let me know your thoughts. Thank You, Bill


----------

